# Becoming an ODTM



## thatopudude (Jul 23, 2021)

I’m moving out for college 3 weeks from today. I would love to have one week to pack and spend a little bit of time with my family without worrying about work. Does anyone know what the steps are I would need to take to become an ODTM?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 23, 2021)

MEGATHREAD - The On-Demand Team Member (ODTM) Thread
					

This benefit is becoming more popular and I wanted to get a single point to discuss and answer questions about the position.  Here's the skinny.  An On-Demand Team Member (will appear on the grid as "ODTM") is a Team Member who is no longer regularly scheduled and instead accepts a "stand-by" or...




					www.thebreakroom.org
				




All the info you need is here.


----------



## bloodyred (Jul 23, 2021)

Student LOA is evolving into a ODTM (student) role, the ODTM role is evolving for sure!


----------

